# Biene and Bulmer Obedience and Protection Training Video



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

Our own Biene and Bulmer doing some IPO Obedience and Protection Training :smile5:

Vislor Bulmer and Biene IPO Obedience and Protection - YouTube


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Good to see you here Ash  I don't always check the GSD forum so glad I will be able to keep up to date with your dogs on here too


----------



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

Shrap said:


> Good to see you here Ash  I don't always check the GSD forum so glad I will be able to keep up to date with your dogs on here too


Thanks! I'm new to this forum so its nice to see familiar names :blush:


----------

